# Complicated Health Coverage Question



## william_1981 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all.

I am new to this forum, and am posting on behalf of my girlfriend and I. She just got a job with a company which has offered to insure me, her live-in partner/spouse with dental & medical.

There's a complication though. Since she is still technically married (but legally separated) does this mean that I can still legally qualify as her spouse? We have been living together since October of 2012, so I am not sure if we qualify (as she is still technically married to another guy -- she has been separated since 2008 though).

I reside in British Columbia, Canada... so if anyone has an idea about this, please let us know. Thank you.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know anything about health coverage laws in BC, but this is something HR should be able to clear up for you. If not, you'll have to call the insurance company yourself and ask.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, you will need to call the insurance company and see what they say...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

If she worked in the US I don't think it would be all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

If she worked in the US I don't think it would be allowed, I agree that she needs to check with her HR department. Most companies offer parter benefits but, you would have to had been together at least a year sometime five or more. Also, all companies are different it depends on the company's policies and state and government laws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

